

Spock: small powerful Haskell web framework - agrafix
https://github.com/agrafix/Spock

======
lionsdan
This name is also used for a Chicken Scheme to Javascript compiler.

[http://wiki.call-cc.org/eggref/4/spock](http://wiki.call-
cc.org/eggref/4/spock)

